# Call back the past!



## Rob Fisher

Call back the past! 6 Years ago! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Resistance

They still look futuristic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## blujeenz

Dec 2015, my SVD lasted 2 months before I harlequin'd it with a blow torch.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Call back the past! 6 Years ago! Bazinga!
> View attachment 190923



Awesome
And the vape on that Nautilus Mini is not bad at all! Even today

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Silver

blujeenz said:


> Dec 2015, my SVD lasted 2 months before I harlequin'd it with a blow torch.
> View attachment 190929



Love the SVD!
Nice one @blujeenz

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Blast from the past 

Evod1 on istick20
From about 2016

Actually it’s not a blast from the past. It’s back to the future. It’s in my hand now! Hehe

Years later and it’s still such a lovely little dynamite MTL vape. With the right 18mg mentholated juice of course!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

I didn't have much but this is about the only one that hasn't been hacked up completely yet

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Resistance said:


> I didn't have much but this is about the only one that hasn't been hacked up completely yet



Is that a Vision Spinner @Resistance ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Is that a Vision Spinner @Resistance ?


Ego ce something.i hacked all the others for the 510's

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Spongebob

Silver said:


> Is that a Vision Spinner @Resistance ?


I think I still have one of those 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob

Silver said:


> Blast from the past
> 
> Evod1 on istick20
> From about 2016
> 
> Actually it’s not a blast from the past. It’s back to the future. It’s in my hand now! Hehe
> 
> Years later and it’s still such a lovely little dynamite MTL vape. With the right 18mg mentholated juice of course!


You want mine @Silver  keep burning coils on mine 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Spongebob said:


> You want mine @Silver  keep burning coils on mine
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the offer @Spongebob 
But I am cool thanks
I have a few spares on the ready

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GSM500

Nautilus Mega on the well-worn istick 30 carbon fibre, still both fully functional and over 5yrs old

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## baksteen8168

My first vape. 9 or 10 years ago. 






Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

GSM500 said:


> Nautilus Mega on the well-worn istick 30 carbon fibre, still both fully functional and over 5yrs old
> View attachment 191025


The isticks of those days were indestructible. I also have a i40 which still works. Probably 6 years old. Damn good for an internal battery

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

And here she is




Also have this beauty. Sigelei

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## GSM500

SmokeyJoe said:


> The isticks of those days were indestructible. I also have a i40 which still works. Probably 6 years old. Damn good for an internal battery


I had the istick 20,30,40 and 50. The 30 was tops out of the lot, the 40's battery life was not as good. The 50w had issues with the fire button. Love my istick's and still use my Pico all day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger

GSM500 said:


> I had the istick 20,30,40 and 50. The 30 was tops out of the lot, the 40's battery life was not as good. The 50w had issues with the fire button. Love my istick's and still use my Pico all day!
> View attachment 191160


Pico’s for the win!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

baksteen8168 said:


> My first vape. 9 or 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk



I remember those ones. The juice available at the time was awful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger

So many bad memories


baksteen8168 said:


> My first vape. 9 or 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I remember those ones. The juice available at the time was awful
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That, and the fact that the heating element only lasted me around a week. They did not like the vibrations of my bike...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

baksteen8168 said:


> My first vape. 9 or 10 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk



I used to buy the disposable Hats version that looked like this. coming to think of it ,if I'm not mistaken that was one of the first disposables.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Pico’s for the win!
> View attachment 191192
> 
> View attachment 191193


Wanna share your exclamation recipe @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

Do ya wanna see old.. well do ya

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stranger said:


> Do ya wanna see old.. well do ya
> View attachment 191324
> View attachment 191325
> View attachment 191326
> View attachment 191327
> View attachment 191328
> View attachment 191329
> View attachment 191330


What is that? Never seen this setup before

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Just after the cigalikes, this is Twisps first ever box mod. I kid you not, I still have the charger and one or two very small rechargeable batteries (knackered now) Also one of the very, if not the first, wicking tanks.

That particular one was the last one that I actually used but I still have two brand new wrapped in bubble wrap. In comparison to what was available at the time, this was a revelation . Not long after that came the pen style and clearo style tanks followed by the re4's and 5's

Oh yea, meant to add. 36mg hell high menthol from Walter over at Eciggies. Kicked like a mule in that thing, but went through tanks at like three a week. Very high PG in those days.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Paul33 said:


> Wanna share your exclamation recipe @Room Fogger


Actually just the MTL juice diluted to 50 % with some lychee added, 12 mg makes my chest hair fall out  so a great juice just the nic

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33

Room Fogger said:


> Actually just the MTL juice diluted to 50 % with some lychee added, 12 mg makes my chest hair fall out  so a great juice just the nic


I think if I tried 12mg I’d fall over and be done for the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Going way back! Back 6 years to be exact!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Going way back! Back 6 years to be exact!
> View attachment 200849



I wish!
Beautiful mods @Skipper!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Voopenstein

This ijoy Maxo with the exo tank was my first proper mod, quad 18650s lasted all week

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Oh how I miss my Fuhattan!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO

StompieZA said:


>


Had about 3 of these , if not the fire button , something else went , big love/hate relationship.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA

ARYANTO said:


> Had about 3 of these , if not the fire button , something else went , big love/hate relationship.



Yeah i also had issues with the fire button auto firing. Still bought this Ijust from my brother and didnt even know what vaping was but once i tasted the Orion the belt...i was hooked!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Can anyone identify the three RDAs?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Can anyone identify the three RDAs?
> View attachment 260835



@Rob Fisher , that’s an awesome picture! The Reo days!

I think it’s the *Nuppin* on the far left. What an atty! 
*Cyclone* on the right

Cant remember the one in the middle, but it looks familiar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , that’s an awesome picture! The Reo days!
> 
> I think it’s the *Nuppin* on the far left. What an atty!
> *Cyclone* on the right
> 
> Cant remember the one in the middle, but it looks familiar



Good one Hi Ho @Silver! Two out of three is pretty good and the third one was a very very rare RDA so everyone can be forgiven for not knowing its name. It is the Divo. Very similar to the Hornet.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Can anyone identify the three RDAs?
> View attachment 260835


Nuppin, don’t know, cyclone with the original 1mm cap not the variable airflow cap

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Going way back! Back 6 years to be exact!
> View attachment 200849


I bought a woodvill fro you many moons ago and i recall it being my favourite mod! I can probably find something it on the forum if I look hard enough! 

I just don’t recall the juice name - the one before XXX , the menthol ice or other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I bought a woodvill fro you many moons ago and i recall it being my favourite mod! I can probably find something it on the forum if I look hard enough!
> 
> I just don’t recall the juice name - the one before XXX , the menthol ice or other.



Tropical Ice it was!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jos

Rob Fisher said:


> Can anyone identify the three RDAs?
> View attachment 260835


Now that brings back memories - might just have to dust off the old REO/Cyclops combo and fire her up again - may even have a very well steeped bottle of Tropical Ice somewhere in the archives

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Oh my word! This just popped up on my memories o Facebook, hahaha. How far technology has come is astounding!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Was chatting in a high group, and they were showing their old Stratums, so mine came out of the display cabinet and got some love and attention from a Cape Cod cloth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droids still rule!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Nailedit77

Setup still going strong

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Tai

Rob Fisher said:


> Can anyone identify the three RDAs?
> View attachment 260835


Nuppin, Hornet and Cyclone I think. Very nice Uncle.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tai said:


> Nuppin, Hornet and Cyclone I think. Very nice Uncle.



Ahh call back the past! Where have you been @Tai! You have been scarce!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Remember the days when REO's and Button Top 18650's were a thing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Remember the days when REO's and Button Top 18650's were a thing?
> View attachment 267020



Remember it all too well @Rob Fisher !
I miss the Captain America drip tips!

And that lovely engraved Reo Grand on the far left!!!
I hope its still sitting safely in the Fisher cave

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Remember it all too well @Rob Fisher !
> I miss the Captain America drip tips!
> 
> And that lovely engraved Reo Grand on the far left!!!
> I hope its still sitting safely in the Fisher cave



It sure is Hi Ho @Silver! That REO will never leave the family!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> It sure is Hi Ho @Silver! That REO will never leave the family!



good man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## lowierunner

Ohh i’m gonna check my box with old vape stuff to see if i can find some “do you remember this” stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

lowierunner said:


> Ohh i’m gonna check my box with old vape stuff to see if i can find some “do you remember this” stuff



Looking forward !


----------



## lowierunner

Checked a box upstairs in my newest house (not really old stuff) but already found a gem!!

Authentic hadaly

Can’t wait to check the box at my parents house, that’s where the old stuff is

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## lowierunner

Also found a old nollie mtl stabwood driptip that immediately took place on my dani 25 dvarw combo

Shame that nollie is not with us anymore! Really loved his driptips

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

lowierunner said:


> Checked a box upstairs in my newest house (not really old stuff) but already found a gem!!
> 
> Authentic hadaly
> 
> Can’t wait to check the box at my parents house, that’s where the old stuff is



Hadaly was a true champ in its day. Super flavour. Lovely restricted direct lung draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

Some OG gear - my first WIYHRN post on the forum (2014)

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Some OG gear - my first WIYHRK post on the forum (2014)
> View attachment 267138



ah, Tarks Troy
those were the days
what was that juice 2nd from left - I recognize the image on the bottle, but can’t remember

great to see you online @KB_314
hope you are well!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lowierunner

KB_314 said:


> Some OG gear - my first WIYHRK post on the forum (2014)
> View attachment 267138


Provari P3? And don’t recognize the other mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lowierunner

Ok came back from my dad’s house found some stuff but not the big box i was looking for (hope it’s at my mother’s house somewhere)
But did find 2 authentic rda’s 1 old old and the other not so old. 
Let’s see if someone remembers the copper one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

lowierunner said:


> Ok came back from my dad’s house found some stuff but not the big box i was looking for (hope it’s at my mother’s house somewhere)
> But did find 2 authentic rda’s 1 old old and the other not so old.
> Let’s see if someone remembers the copper one.



don’t remember them @lowierunner , but thanks for sharing the pics
PS - you can share pics in-line with the message by pressing the button on top left of image and saying insert thumbnail or full image


----------



## lowierunner

Silver said:


> don’t remember them @lowierunner , but thanks for sharing the pics
> PS - you can share pics in-line with the message by pressing the button on top left of image and saying insert thumbnail or full image


The first one is the velocity rda (that’s where velocity deck/posts came from, they where the first)
The copper is a fog monsterz pollux and this one is fillipino and from around 2013/2014
I’ll try that with next post with pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> ah, Tarks Troy
> those were the days
> what was that juice 2nd from left - I recognize the image on the bottle, but can’t remember
> 
> great to see you online @KB_314
> hope you are well!!


I think thats Suicide Bunny's range if I'm not mistaken. 

Also, that Rocket was quite good and the Lekka Vapors - Elvis' Breakfast was AWESOME!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> I think thats Suicide Bunny's range if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Also, that Rocket was quite good and the Lekka Vapors - Elvis' Breakfast was AWESOME!



Ya you right about suicide bunny. That’s the one !

And Tristan was the guy behind Lekka Vapours. Remember those days. Blast from the past indeed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

lowierunner said:


> The first one is the velocity rda (that’s where velocity deck/posts came from, they where the first)
> The copper is a fog monsterz pollux and this one is fillipino and from around 2013/2014
> I’ll try that with next post with pictures



Thanks 

Amazing you still have them and they look so good.


----------



## Rob Fisher

My Pride and Joy collection back in 2014!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

When Asmodus were at the height of success!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Atty collection Jan 2015!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Original decent bridge for the Billet Box in Feb 2017. The Exocet from Hellfire!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bruce Lee trying to steal my Woodvill!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fire Buttons made by Hands for the REO's. August 2015

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The most sort after RDA back in the day. The Chalice III. Jan 2015.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

PitStop way back in 2014!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wicking back in 2014!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , this is amazing
such wonderful photos
like a museum of Vaping !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> My Pride and Joy collection back in 2014!
> View attachment 267149



don’t forget the engraved Reo!

I remember those woodvils, they were hard to get
didnt John Bensley in Knysna make one or two wood squonkers for you?


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Atty collection Jan 2015!
> View attachment 267151



I spot a Subtank Mini in the top left
and a Nuppin bottom right
Aspire Nautilus too

great kit in its day. Best of the best!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The Original decent bridge for the Billet Box in Feb 2017. The Exocet from Hellfire!
> View attachment 267152



you still need to find me a great MTL bridge for my Billet Box to replace my Exocet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Fire Buttons made by Hands for the REO's. August 2015
> 
> View attachment 267159
> 
> 
> View attachment 267160
> 
> 
> View attachment 267161



hands from Kokstad was so talented
is he still around?
look at his craftsmanship - wow


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> The most sort after RDA back in the day. The Chalice III. Jan 2015.
> View attachment 267162



OMG, I remember this elusive Chalice
and I think you didn’t fancy it much
haha


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , this is amazing
> such wonderful photos
> like a museum of Vaping !!



Whoops, put it in the wrong thread! I can't work out how to move the posts to the Call back the past thread with the upgraded forum software?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> OMG, I remember this elusive Chalice
> and I think you didn’t fancy it much
> haha



100% Hi Ho @Silver! It cost a lot of money back in the day and I never bonded with it ever!


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops, put it in the wrong thread! I can't work out how to move the posts to the Call back the past thread with the upgraded forum software?



no prob I will do it @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> hands from Kokstad was so talented
> is he still around?
> look at his craftsmanship - wow



Not on line but he is alive and well in Kostad!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> don’t forget the engraved Reo!
> 
> I remember those woodvils, they were hard to get
> didnt John Bensley in Knysna make one or two wood squonkers for you?



He sure did and I still have them all!


----------



## Silver

All here now @Rob Fisher
all those posts have been moved to this call back thread!


----------



## lowierunner

Rob Fisher said:


> The most sort after RDA back in the day. The Chalice III. Jan 2015.
> View attachment 267162


That was mark buggs right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lowierunner

Rob Fisher said:


> PitStop way back in 2014!
> View attachment 267163


Protanks for life!
Edit: or was it subtanks ahh hell can’t remember

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

lowierunner said:


> Protanks for life!



@lowierunner completely agree! That was the real beginning for me!


----------



## baksteen8168

This was my go-to RTA back in the day. Sadly I loaned it to a "buddy" who annexed it by emigrating with it. Wish I didn't do that and wish I took pics of it. Only pics I have is of 2 clones that I bought way before I could scrounge up the cash for an authentic one.  (Attached top pic is a stock photo off some site)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## baksteen8168

OG Aromamizer on a Smok X Cube 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Billow sitting pretty on an eVic VT loaded with some @Sir Vape juice

Had a real love - hate relationship with that Billow...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Lovely memories @baksteen8168 
i remember the Billow. I had one of them. A later version I think
and I still have my evic VTC Mini to this day. It’s still going strong. Can you believe it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> Lovely memories @baksteen8168
> i remember the Billow. I had one of them. A later version I think
> and I still have my evic VTC Mini to this day. It’s still going strong. Can you believe it


Thats great. 

I think I sold mine a couple of years ago. Young and stupid then. I find myself wanting to go back and "nostalgicly sample" those early tanks and atomizers but stupid me sold them   Now I keep my gear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> ah, Tarks Troy
> those were the days
> what was that juice 2nd from left - I recognize the image on the bottle, but can’t remember
> 
> great to see you online @KB_314
> hope you are well!!


Thanks @Silver hope you're well!

It was the snickerdoodle/banana Suicide Bunny flavour - I forget the name now. The one next to it is Rocket Fuel which had a very unique taste (but I think it was a 50/50). Wish we could still get Elvis' breakfast - SA classic!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KB_314

lowierunner said:


> Provari P3? And don’t recognize the other mod.


Yes P3 - wish I still had it.

The other was called the Vision Spinner 2 - very popular starter 'vv' device with the Nautilus mini in the mid 2010's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Thanks @Silver hope you're well!
> 
> It was the snickerdoodle/banana Suicide Bunny flavour - I forget the name now. The one next to it is Rocket Fuel which had a very unique taste (but I think it was a 50/50). Wish we could still get Elvis' breakfast - SA classic!



so good!

Those old juices back in the day were all about discovering the art of Vaping and experiencing all the wonderful flavours for the first time. Magical actually. 

am glad they’ve been recorded in this thread - a museum of Vaping !


----------



## Nailedit77

Pulled out some classic hardware for today, ijust 2 and serpent mini 22

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

2018 - White Armor with Skyfall RDA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ivory Juma Solar Storm with gold plated Dvarw DL - 2018

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

2018 - MidKnight Mods Bar V3 DNA75C Ivory and Cyan Juma!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

2018 - Abalone Panels for the BB. Most expensive panels ever!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Feb 2018 - Desk Check!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

2018 - Billet Box Mania!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

@Rob Fisher , your old gear was enough to open up a whole shop!

such beautiful kit
i remember that Midnight Mods ivory and cyan - what a gorgeous piece!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

